# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Pirate d'eau douce !

## Invit

Message reu, expditeur : HACKER

" Comme votre navigateur n'est pas  jour, il m'a t possible d'installer RAT (Remote Administration Tool) et, si vous ne versez pas une somme (consquente : 850$), il sera diffus une vido "compromettante" prise avec votre WebCam  l'ensemble de vos connaissances ... "
1) Ce message a t reu sur un alias de mon adresse de base, alias immdiatement dtruit.
2) Rinstallation complte du systme (Windows 7 64x) par le "Ghost" intgr puis changement du mot de passe PayPal et eBay.
3) Beaucoup de plaisir pour essayer de diffuser une vido prise avec une Cam ... QUE JE N'AI MME PAS (ni micro d'ailleurs) ! A moins que ce pirate sympa ne commence par m'en offrir une ?

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Delias

Bonjour Alberich

Rsurgence du pass: Les mails qui me font rire. Donc aucune crainte  avoir. L'interface chaise-clavier restant le point faible vis  ::ptdr:: 

Etant sur un ISP suisse, j'avais eu droit  la version en allemand de la blague sur mes adresses e-mails.

Une bonne semaine

Delias

----------

